# Aufnahme Programm für Spiele?



## warkill15 (27. April 2012)

*Aufnahme Programm für Spiele?*

Hallo liebe community,

Ich weis dieses tehma wird seit jahren besprochen und tut mir auch leid das ich dafür ein extra thema erstellen muss doch:

Was ist das beste aufnahme programme für spiele?
Es sollte alles an spiele aufnehmen können das wichtigste ist BF3 soll es aufnehmen können.

warum ich ein extra tread auf mache? in ALLEN foren wo ich gesucht habe wollten die leute eine kostenloses aufnahme programm, ich bin jedoch bereit dafür zu zahlen denn nur dann kommt dann in den vollen genuß eines programms

leider habe ich mitbekommen Roxio PC Game Capture kann keine DX11 spiele aufnehmen also fällt es schon mal weg

Vielen dank an alle


----------



## Worrel (27. April 2012)

Ich hab mal was mit XFire aufgenommen. KA,ob das mit bf3 oder DX11 zurechtkommt.


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2012)

Ich selber kenne nur FRAPS, das gibt es kostenfrei, aber auch als kostenpflichtige Version mit mehr Features. 

"Problem" bei allen Tools ist, dass die natürlich auch die Performance des jeweiligen Spiels beanspruchen - vor allem wenn Du in höherer Qualität aufnehmen willst, wird natürlich auch die Festplatte stark belastet, was ein Problem wird, wenn von der gleichen Platte was nachgeladen werden muss.


----------



## Enisra (28. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich selber kenne nur FRAPS, das gibt es kostenfrei, aber auch als kostenpflichtige Version mit mehr Features.


 
nja, aber das "Problem" bei der Trail-Version von Fraps ist aber auch wieder, das man halt auch nur wieder 30 Sekunden lang aufnehmen kann, was heißt das man seine Aufnahmen gut timen muss oder am Ende 20 Videoschnipsel hat
Es reicht aber denk ich mal, damit man sieht wie´s läuft und kosten tut´s halt 30€


----------



## Eol_Ruin (28. April 2012)

MSI Afterburner 
Gratis und sowieso auf fast allen Rechnern installiert.


----------

